# "Mehrwertnummern" 11814 und 11853 auf letzter Tele



## wuestenfuchs_ar (8 Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

in meiner Familie sind auf der letzten Telekomrechnung 2 Positionen aufgetaucht die sich keiner erklären kann. Wie schon häufig hier gesehen der "Anbieter" NEXNET mit 11814 und 11853 Angeboten. Natürlich ohne detailierte Aufschlüsselung. Rechnung ist jetzt an die Telekom ohne die Position NEXNET überwiesen worden und dies auch auf der Überweisung vermerkt worden.
Wollte jetzt nur wissen, ob es Sinn macht, mit einem Anwalt zu "drohen" und wenn ja, sind evtl. Adressen/ Telefonnummern von Anwälten bekannt die mit diesem Unternehmen schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt haben?

Danke, Andreas


----------



## johinos (8 Januar 2004)

Rufnummern für Auskunftsdienste, Inland: 
dtms AG Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, Mainz, u. a. 11814,  11853. 
www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-09-03_m/


----------



## Liggy (8 Januar 2004)

Ich zitiere mal von der RegTP-Seite:

```
der ausschließlich der Weitergabe von Rufnummern und Teilnehmerdaten von Telekommunikationsnutzern dient
```
Widerspricht dem nicht die Praxis, daß hier auch weitervermittelt werden kann? Viele 118XX-Nummern werden schließlich als 0190-Ersatz bei der nächtlichen Stöhn-Werbung eingesetzt. Anrufen und XYZ verlangen.
Danach vermute ich, wir man dann in's Stöhn-Callcenter durchgestellt. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß man darüber nur die Information über eine anzurufende Nummer bekommt. (Und ich bin zu geizig, das selber auszuprobieren)
Aber eine Weitervermittlung ist weder eine Weitergabe von Rufnummern, noch eine Weitergabe von Teilnehmerdaten. Also widersprechen diese Nummern (auch die Weitervermittlung der "normalen" Auskunftsdienste) doch eigentlich den Zuteilungsregeln für diese Nummern oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Teleton (8 Januar 2004)

Die spannende Frage ist ja ob ein Verstoss gegen die Zuteilungsrichtlinien zur Nichtigkeit des Telekommunikationsvertrages nach § 134 BGB führt.
Gibts aber wohl noch kein Urteil zu.
Allerdings hat hier mal ein Gericht über 118xx-Nummern entschieden
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agkrefeld240903.htm
Teleton


----------



## Mo Ping (9 Januar 2004)

Liggy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere mal von der RegTP-Seite:
> 
> ```
> der ausschließlich der Weitergabe von Rufnummern und Teilnehmerdaten von Telekommunikationsnutzern dient
> ...



Die Weitervermittlung ist lt. RegTP zulässig, dort heisst es ergänzend:
"*Hinweise zu den Regeln für die Zuteilung von Rufnummern für Auskunftsdienste*

Eine Weitervermittlung ist nur zulässig, wenn das Ziel auch direkt über eine eigenständige Rufnummer aus dem öffentlichen Telefonnetz angewählt werden kann. Die Weiterleitung zu Zielen, für die dem Anrufer keine eigenständige Rufnummer benannt werden kann, ist unzulässig.

Eine Weitervermittlung ist nur zulässig, wenn zu dem Ziel grundsätzlich auch von anderen Auskunftsdiensten weitervermittelt werden kann.

Vor einer Weitervermittlung muss die nachgefragte Rufnummer grundsätzlich angesagt werden. Die Ansage kann unterbleiben, wenn der Anrufer auf die Ansage ausdrücklich oder konkludent verzichtet.

Bei Werbemaßnahmen muss zwischen der unter einer Auskunftsrufnummer erreichbaren Telefonauskunft und den eventuell nach einer Weitervermittlung erreichbaren weiteren Dienstleistungen deutlich unterschieden werden.

Auskunftsdienste müssen sich bei der Erteilung von Auskünften und bei Weitervermittlungen neutral verhalten. Sie dürfen bei allgemein gehaltenen Anfragen nicht bestimmte Marktteilnehmer bevorzugen, damit Auskunftsdienste diskriminierungsfrei erbracht werden. Auskunftsdienste müssen sich auf die Verbindung einer genannten postalischen Adresse zu einer Rufnummer bzw. die Nennung der in den Zuteilungsregeln genannten Angaben konzentrieren. Weitergehende Angaben stellen hingegen einen Mehrwertdienst dar.

Vor Beginn der Entgeltpflichtigkeit für den Anrufer sollte der Tarif mitgeteilt werden, der vom Anrufer aus nationalen öffentlichen Festnetzen zu zahlen ist. Soweit eine Weitervermittlung zu einer Tariferhöhung führt, muss dies im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes vor dem Wechsel des Tarifs kostenfrei angesagt werden. "


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wenn Nexnet dich anmahnt, widerspreche der Forderung fristgerecht und fordere folgende Unterlagen an:

-Kostenlosen EVN
-Mitteilung wer hinter diesen Nummer steckt  mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift
-Dokumentation der technischen Überprüfung der Verbindung.

So lange du diese Nachweise nicht erhalten hast, besteht kein Zahlungsverzug. 

Mit einem Anwalt zu drohen, bringt nichts. Die werden dich so oder so mit Mahnungen bombardieren, ein Inkassounternehmen und zuletzt einen Anwalt einschalten und damit die Kosten in die Höhe treiben. Diese Kosten müssen die aber selbst tragen, solange die Nachweise nicht erbracht sind.
Überprüfe deshalb genau, ob vielleicht nicht doch einer diese Nummern gewählt hat.

Weitere Hinweise findest du hier im Forum sowie in den Foren Dialerschutz sowie Teltarif. Schau auch mal in die Urteilsammlung von Dialer und Recht.


Gruß wibu


----------



## wuestenfuchs_ar (14 Januar 2004)

Danke für den Tip. Befürchte, das wird wohl länger dauern. Werde mal nachhaken, ob da wirklich alles mit "rechten" Dingen abgelaufen ist   

Melde mich, wenn es Fortschritte gibt,

wuestenfuchs


----------

